

When did you last read a print newspaper? (Me, I can't remember.) - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/04/06/when-did-you-last-read-a-newspaper-me-i-cant-remember/

======
HeyLaughingBoy
This morning. I don't live in an incorporated town, but I get the (free)
newspaper for the town closest to me: population about 8,000. I don't think
they're going online-only anytime soon.

This may be where newspapers end up: serving very small markets with limited
circulation but still enough to sustain their advertising base. In return I
get _very_ targeted local news: e.g., the county is planning to pave the dirt
road that intersects the one I live on within the next three years. I actually
read the paper because the news is quite relevant to me, as opposed to what's
important to the most common denominator of a large number of people in a 1MM+
metropolitan area.

------
kineticac
Interesting article about newspapers, but touches on bigger issues of media in
general. With real time media that you can access for modern gadgets that are
almost always accessible, there's going to be a constant decrease in need for
a paper based media. The only reasons for them would be in situations where
gadgets are not usable, such as no wireless capabilities, running out of
batteries on long flights and such. Will those situations alone save printed
media? At some point it won't be, and we'd just live with the fact that we
need to download news to read ahead of time, or get some outlets on all the
seats in an airplane ;)

